# Can the car you drive be over 10 years old?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I found online that some cities or car types can be as old as 15 years, does anyone know?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Yep, cars here can't be any older than 2002, up from 2001


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Beur said:


> Yep, cars here can't be any older than 2002, up from 2001


That's cool I don't think everyone knows this because the main rule says 10 years, a nice lady who picked me up once was worried she would have to quit next year because she has a 2007, hope she finds out she can still work.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Depends on the city,

Check the rules for your local
Orlando is 2002


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

You have to check your markets requirements just do a search on google like this "Denver Uber Vehicle Requirements" I believe some markets cars have to be 5 years old , both Lyft and Uber also have different requirements in Denver Lyft is 2005 and Uber is 2002 

I don't know where Lee County is but I know in Tampa Bay the market requirements are almost identical to Denver


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> You have to check your markets requirements just do a search on google like this "Denver Uber Vehicle Requirements" I believe some markets cars have to be 5 years old , both Lyft and Uber also have different requirements in Denver Lyft is 2005 and Uber is 2002
> 
> I don't know where Lee County is but I know in Tampa Bay the market requirements are almost identical to Denver


Fort Myers/Cape Coral area. I think I read it's 2002 here which is surprising because the website states 10 years old with an asterisk. But it may be 2002 for UberX and not other categories.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

if not it will be soon!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Maryland is a 2006...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Washington and it's 2007 for now for x. 2013 for select


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Indiana is 2002, no rebuilt/ salvage, no full size vans/trucks.


----------

